# problem installing tivowebplus on series 1



## schnikies79 (Jan 2, 2006)

i've been running tivoweb for a while but i decided to update to tivowebplus. i don't have the tar command on my tivo as i used the steve jenkins site to do orginal updated and it didn't show how to install tar, so i have to use cpio. doing this all via bash.

anyway, i used this page to install tivowebplus via cpio
http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/tivowebplus

it said to use these commands.. "gzip -d tivowebplus-xxxxxx.tgz; cpio -idu -H tar < tivowebplus-xxxxxx.tar"

i did that it seems to have expanded correctly, but when i try and start tivowebplus by typing "tivoweb console" in the TivoWebPlus Directory, I get a "command not found" error. What am I doing wrong?

If nothing else, how to do install tar?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

if . isn't in your path, try "./tivoweb console"


----------



## schnikies79 (Jan 2, 2006)

that did the trick.

what would i need to put in my rc.sysinit.author to add . as a path?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

find your current path line and add ":." to the end of it
if you don't have one, you can put

```
export PATH=$PATH:.
```
as the 2nd line in your author file

remember to chmod +x when you're done, or your tivo might boot without your hacks loaded


----------

